# Need help with i d of many plants



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

I traded a few plants for these but mot 100% certain whas what. The other party told me what they were sending but never told me which was which. In still learning about plants so any help i will be greatful for


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Here some more plants. Sorry ppl but thanks in advance for any help!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

1st photo - Limnobium laevigatum (amazon frogbit)
2 - Ceratophyllum sp. (hornwort)
3 - Hygroryza aristata, a floating grass species
4 - Najas guadalupensis (guppy grass), probably
5 - Ludwigia repens
6 - an Aponogeton species, maybe?
7 - looks like a Hydrocotyle sp. (pennywort)
8 - Nymphaea sp. (dwarf lily)
9 - Aponogeton sp.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Asuka ur amazin!!! Thanks so much!!! I have more to id hehe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Tougher to pin down this time around without some closeup shots, but...

1 - don't have a size reference so it's hard to say. Best guess, if it's about 6" (or less), is Sagittaria subulata. If it's really tall, though, then probably a Vallisneria species.
2 - a swordplant (Echinodorus sp.). Can't say which kind, but since most of the varieties in the hobby these days are of hybrid origin anyway, it probably doesn't matter much.
3 - this is the same Nymphaea sp. photo from the last batch 
4 - Another Echinodorus species, probably E. bleheri or E. amazonicus
5 - impossible to say without a better photo. Some kind of stem plant, maybe a Rotala species or Didiplis diandra.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

1st pic found out its Dwarf Sagittaria  i just realized. Posted same pic sorry!!! Thanks so much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

The last blurry picture looks like Rotala rotundifolia to me. Didiplis diandra has a similar shape but I've never personally been able to grow it that tall, the stems are very fragile and it usually breaks before it reaches that height.

I checked on your intro & greets thread and you mentioned you were close to Massachusetts? Are you close to the CT plant club?


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

I am in Manchester/East hartford, CT area. Not Mass. If i mentioned mass i appologize. My brother lives in Boston, Mass. But i nt sure. Te clubs in Fairfield?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Ahh i see where u gt mass from. There was a fish club that went on in the springfield science center i think its called i attended. But i never joined because it was always nights and i work 3rd shift. Sorry for the confusion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Planted Tanks said:


> I am in Manchester/East hartford, CT area. Not Mass. If i mentioned mass i appologize. My brother lives in Boston, Mass. But i nt sure. Te clubs in Fairfield?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Often it's in Fairfield these days, but we do meet in other locations when we get the chance.  We used to meet in Hamden a lot before certain individuals *cough*Zapins*cough* ran away to California.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Haha.... I hve a few friends in cali although ive never actially been there. I buy alot of my fish to add to my collection from there. They are serious flowerhorn lovers out there. I do have one friend who is starting to get into the plants like i am. He has gotta a few plants from me from time to time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Haha you got me! But now the benefits are you don't need to drive up to hamden.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Lol yeah. Im not sure how far fairfield is. I think its a little over an hour. I only know this because i used to live in bridgeport, ct n i know fairfield isnt too far from bridgeport. My ex girlfriends mon lived in fairfield


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok a few more ppls thanks so much!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

1 & 2 - Looks like the so-called "dwarf onion plant" Zephyranthes candida. If so, this is not a true aquatic (it is, however, a great plant for a paludarium... gets very pretty, big white flowers.
3 - A Cryptocoryne species of some sort, possibly C. spiralis 
4 - A Marsilea species
5 - Another crypt, either C. pontederifolia or C. moehlmannii

The latter 3 photos are all good beginner/low-light plants.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice I might hve to share some of these plants soon. In starting to lose interest in most of these. For some reason I'm not fascinated with swords, anubias and java fern


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

I am fascinated*** with swords anubias java fern


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Amanda, number 6 here are updated pictures of the plant. Maybe this can help get a better I'd. I think this plant is amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Aponogeton ulvaceus!!!! Ha haaaa I beat Amanda to it


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Lol what is a plant like this worth? Rarity? Quality? Hi light low light? Should I google it? Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Worth? Not much maybe $5? Rarity - very common, quality - not sure, high light - medium high will do. Google works too but what are forums for?


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Ahhh its a fantastic $5 plant haha!!! I think high light also. It's weird when I t it I wanted to get rid of it haha. Now that I see how I helped it recover an I love it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Is there a way to tell how it reproduces? I'd love to have multiples in my tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

It is going to be difficult to reproduce it. It multiplies by seed. I have heard of people splitting the bulb with very large old plants but this is risky and it will likely die if you try it. Best to buy another bulb from the lfs.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

I would never. I haven't found another locally but I've seen them on eBay for about $10 or so but If I am not mistaken, they would be coming from Malaysia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

They usually sell them as dry bulbs at petco. They have no leaves or anything its just a plastic packet with about 10 black bulbs in it, maybe 3-5 species of plants per packet.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Ahhhh thanks!!! I'll def. check. I was there yesterday morning u couldn't tell me then jeez!!!! Haha. J k. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Well, I'm not sure how useful this picture is since it is only 200x200 but this is the packet you should look for.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes I've seen it many times. Nvr gave it a chance wish I did. Thanks so much!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

This plant won't stop growing. What is this and what will happen next?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is an _Aponogeton_ inflorescence. I don't know what species. It isn't _crispus_, because _crispus_ has a single spike Some _Aponogeton_ species will self-fertilize if you brush the inflorescence with a paint brush, and you will get seeds. Other species are self-sterile.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

I wish I knew what I had! Lol thanks for the input. I'll keep researching. I hope it can reproduce. I can only imagine my 90g infested it would b gorgeous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Here's a befor and after I'm impressed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

How long did it take to grow to that size? I planted a few in my tanks recently.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Not long at all! It's like every day it grows a few inches. I think I've got a 60,000k or 100,000k bulb not sure I'll chec later. But I put too much iron accidentally, n it seemed to be the only plant to love the iron n just is outgrowing my 55g. I can't put it in my 90 yet because it has convicts who will tear it to shreds! But I'll say took about 3 weeks to get where it is now that I've been actually with the bulb and using iron. But when I got it it was already growing I didn't start it from a bulb. I going to buy dry bulbs and see how long it takes from that stage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The plant looks like _Aponogeton ulvaceus_.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

You keep saying it looks like a few plants lol. It's a tuff one to pin point isn't it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Let me say it this way, then. That plant IS Aponogeton ulvaceus.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Lol ok u sure this time? I'm jk. Thanks!!! This plant loves to grow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

When I planted this in my tank I put it with my java fern but it wasn't so tall. Now after about a week it's not growing the same as my java fern. Pic is a little blurry I'll take another a little later but anyone have an idea what it might be?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Most likely an Aponogeton of some kind, especially if it's growing like a weed. Not terribly familiar with that genus, so I can't give you a species...


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Not really like a weed it looks like java fern but it's growing tall idk I'll get better pics


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

A better pic


----------



## muddelicious (Dec 6, 2011)

Number 6 is Aponogeton Ulvaceus. It will turn into a monster if you feed it, CO2 ferts and light. It needs extra iron in the water and in the subtrate, I use the seachem root tabs. If you feed it it will flower alot. When the flowers pop up like the one you showed a pic of take a paint brush and everyday gently brush around both sides of the flower. You will see pollen. If you can let multiple flowers grow and cross pollinate between different flowers from the same plant you might get seeds. These are usually not self fertile and you need a second plant but I got a few seeds from mine. It turns into a big babysiting and waiting game(a few months from flower to seeds sprouting). If it works you might see some small seeds growing from where each little flower is on the flower stalk. when the flower stem rots take it out and keep it in a separate glass jar with tank water(change water weekly) so you can monitor the seeds before they get eaten by fish.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for allllll the details.


----------

